# Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 4, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16623"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16623">Tweet</a></div>
<p><span style="color: #222222;">Welcome to the Adobe Photoshop Camera Raw 8.5 plug-in release candidate on Adobe Labs. A “release candidate” label indicates that this update is well tested but would benefit from additional community testing before it is distributed automatically to all of our customers. The Camera Raw 8.5 update includes </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/cameraraw8-5-cc/?tabID=details#tabTop" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">new features and support for many new cameras</a><span style="color: #222222;">.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The Camera Raw plug-in provides easy access within Adobe Photoshop to the raw image formats produced by many leading professional and midrange digital cameras. For more information on the Camera Raw plug-in, please visit the </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/cameraraw.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Camera Raw</a><span style="color: #222222;"> pages on Adobe.com.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">The Camera Raw team would like the community to help verify the quality of the plug-in through normal usage as this will ensure that the plug-in is tested on a diversity of hardware and software configurations not available internally at Adobe. If you do experience an issue with this release candidate please report it within the </span><a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://forums.adobe.com/community/cameraraw" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Camera Raw discussion forum</a><span style="color: #222222;">.</span></p>
<p>Download links and release information is after the break</p>
<p><!--more--><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Adobe Camera Raw 8.5 RC for CC</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Features</b><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;">Modify Graduated and Radial Filter masks with a brush:</span></p>
<ul>
<li>After adding or selecting a Graduated or Radial Filter instance, click the new ‘Brush’ mode (next to existing ‘New’ and ‘Edit’ mode buttons) to reveal brush controls that allow you to modify the selected mask.</li>
<li>Use the ‘Brush +’ and ‘Brush -’ icon buttons in the brush controls pane to add to or erase from the selected mask.</li>
<li>Press the ‘Clear’ button to remove all brush modifications from the currently selected mask.</li>
<li>When a Graduated or Radial Filter instance is selected, Shift-K can be used to enter and leave brush modification mode.</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;">Mask visualization is now available for the Graduated and Radial Filters. Use the Mask checkbox at the bottom of the Local Corrections pane or press ‘Y’ to toggle the mask overlay.</p>
<p>Added new Per-Panel Preview default toggle</p>
<ul>
<li>If the current panel’s settings are not the ACR defaults, clicking the new Per-panel Toggle Button will reset the panel to the ACR defaults.</li>
<li>Clicking the button again will restore the previous settings.</li>
<li>This is a standalone feature, separate from the new Preview controls</li>
<li>The changes are applied to the main view; if you have both the Before and After panes visible, changes will appear in the After pane.</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>Bug Fixes</b></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixed issue with Fujifilm X-T1 raw images appearing too bright at high ISO settings when using Dynamic Range 200% and 400%. Unfortunately, this fix may affect the appearance of existing images captured with this combination of settings. It is recommended that you (1) purge the Camera Raw cache via the Camera Raw Preferences dialog, and (2) review images shot at ISO settings higher than 1600 for unexpected brightness changes.</li>
<li>Fixed image quality issue (noisy result) when applying spot healing to floating-point (HDR) images.</li>
<li>Fixed issue with reading lossless compressed Nikon raw files (NEF files) from the camera models listed below. Previously, some images could be read but would appear as random noise, whereas attempting to open others would result in an error dialog. You will need to purge your Camera Raw cache via the Camera Raw Preferences dialog.</li>
</ul>
<ul>
<li>Nikon D1</li>
<li>Nikon D1H</li>
<li>Nikon D1X</li>
<li>Nikon D2H</li>
<li>Nikon D2Hs</li>
<li>Nikon D2X</li>
<li>Nikon D2Xs</li>
<li>Nikon D100</li>
<li>Nikon D200</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>New Camera Support for CC and CS6</b></p>
<ul>
<li><strong>Canon PowerShot G1 X Mark II</strong></li>
<li>Fuji FinePix S1</li>
<li>Nikon 1 J4</li>
<li>Nikon 1 V3</li>
<li>Olympus OM-D E-M10</li>
<li>Panasonic LUMIX DMC-GH4</li>
</ul>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>New Lens Profile Support for CC and CS6</b></p>
<table class="ComparisonTable" style="color: #222222;">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Lens Name</b></td>
<td><b>Lens Mount</b></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1045458-REG/sigma_311101_50mm_f_1_4_dg_hsm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank"><strong>Sigma 50mm F1.4 DG HSM A014</strong></a></td>
<td><strong>Canon</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Sigma 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</strong></td>
<td><strong>Canon</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><strong>Tamron 16-300mm F3.5-6.3 DiII VC PZD MACRO B016E</strong></td>
<td><strong>Canon</strong></td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Fujifilm Tele Conversion Lens TCL-X100</td>
<td>Fuji</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Nikon 1 NIKKOR VR 10-30mm f3.5-5.6 PD-ZOOM</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Nikon AF-S DX NIKKOR 18-300mm f/3.5-6.3G ED VR</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 50mm F1.4 DG HSM A014</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Tamron 16-300mm F3.5-6.3 DiII VC PZD MACRO B016N</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Tamron SP 150-600mm F5-6.3 Di VC USD A011N</td>
<td>Nikon</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC HSM A013</td>
<td>Pentax</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 50mm F1.4 DG HSM A014</td>
<td>Sigma</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 18-200mm F3.5-6.3 DC MACRO OS HSM C014</td>
<td>Sigma</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td>Sigma 30mm F1.4 DC HSM A013</td>
<td>Sony Alpha</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>Download</b>

<a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw8-5-cc.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adobe Camera Raw 8.5 RC for CC</a>

<a style="font-weight: bold; color: #003399;" href="http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/cameraraw8-5.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Adobe Camera Raw 8.5 RC for CS6</a></p>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 4, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*

I'm eagerly anticipating the new graduated filter bush controls, they should be of great benefit to landscape photographers like myself. Hopefully they will be incorporated into a Lightroom release candidate sooner rather than later


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*



Canon Rumors said:


> Modify Graduated and Radial Filter masks with a brush



That's great news and was sorely missed (at least by me). Question is if this ends up in LR5.5 or a paid LR6.0 upgrade - usually ACR upgrades are just silent bug fixes and support for cameras you don't own. With ACR getting more PS-ish there's less and less need for me to render raw images as tiff and break the non-destructive workflow.


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 6, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*



> Question is if this ends up in LR5.5 or a paid LR6.0 upgrade - usually ACR upgrades are just silent bug fixes and support for cameras you don't own.



Given that dot releases (after point one) rarely include anything new other than camera and lens support, LR6 is my best guesstimate for perpetual licencees. I wouldn't however be at all surprised if a CC only LR5.5 upgrade that includes the new features is released on June 18, to coincide with the release of Creative Cloud 2014.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*

Fyi: Lightroom 5.5 is out: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows


----------



## bitm2007 (Jun 18, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*



> Lightroom 5.5 is out: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=113&platform=Windows



Lightroom 5.5 is out but it only includes bug fixes and additional camera and lens support. No "Modify Graduated and Radial Filter masks with a brush" features etc. I guess we will have to wait for LR6 for them.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: Adobe Camera RAW 8.5 RC for CS6 & CC Released*



bitm2007 said:


> No "Modify Graduated and Radial Filter masks with a brush" features etc. I guess we will have to wait for LR6 for them.



You're correct, it includes ACR 8.5 so like PS CC6 the new features will be probably readable for backwards compatibility, but you cannot modify the brush alpha masks. I'd say this is *proof* there will be a LR6 in the very near future.


----------

